# Think I'm a model addict.



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I buy and buy and buy but I rarely, if ever, fully paint or finish an army. It's like I have this idea in my head, this picture of what the army will look like in the end but something, anything can make that idea go burst or I get distracted and I go and buy something else with another idea, it's like a continuous cycle :/


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Standard fare for 99% of us.

Welcome home brother...... :crazy:


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Plastic crack, or for me, metal crack. The point of the hobby is to imagine these epic battles to go with the fluff, but in imagining these epic battles, you tend to desire massive model counts.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

We should so get jackets with a little crest on it for the club of incomplete modelers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

MAA- Model Addicts Anonymous


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

For me I don't even get to the buying stage (usually), I just plan armies that never materialise.

I've spent the last few nights planning an all scout army, then had second thoughts and started planning a Tau army. Last time i did this I bought loads of Tau and then ended up selling all of it 6 months later.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Varakir said:


> For me I don't even get to the buying stage (usually), I just plan armies that never materialise.
> 
> I've spent the last few nights planning an all scout army, then had second thoughts and started planning a Tau army. Last time i did this I bought loads of Tau and then ended up selling all of it 6 months later.


Yup, done that too!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It can be an inconvenience at times, like any addiction, but I'd rather be addicted to 40k than crack or booze.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I tend to plan an army, buy like 1/10 of those armies, start painting them and then go "Fuuuuuuuck, that's so much work..." and then I have an all-red World Eater army sitting on a shelf with a well-painted HQ and maybe one squad.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I plan armies, buy the models and then never get round to them.
I've just sold off most of my space wolves - there were 2 boxes of thunderwolves and a wolf lord on a wolf that I bought, held for a couple of years and then sold.
I seem to like buying things and after that I don't care.
I'm still finding more space wolf bits in with my eldar and chaos now - I've got three bits boxes to go next...wonder how much I'll get and if it'll be a significant amount I can put towards a knight?...:grin:


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello, my names Phrazer and im a modeloholic.
4 large 40k armies, 2 small, 3 battlefleet gothic fleets, one massive Epic 40k army and spreadsheets planning the costs of 3 more 40k armies and i still started to dribble when i saw the new Imp Knights, and the Titan page on FW is bookmarked in Chrome.
I think I need to start going to meetings... or at least get a T-shirt... :cray:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> MAA- Model Addicts Anonymous


I'm doing this. i have 2 armies in waiting of paint, 1/2 gothic fleet, 1 epic marine chapter... also, something like 400+ € worth of scenery waiting painting. I like plastic. I sometimes worship Plastic Slaanesh by inhaling plasitc glue fumes. it brings me into the warp. the plastic warp.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Varakir said:


> I just plan armies that never materialise.


Yup, I do plenty of that as well :laugh:


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

neferhet said:


> I like plastic. I sometimes worship Plastic Slaanesh by inhaling plasitc glue fumes. it brings me into the warp. the plastic warp.


This made me laugh.

EBay can be such a curse. I have to consciously avoid perusing it for metal pathfinders.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Same here I have 2 big 40k armies, 3 small ones, a HUGE chaos fleet for BFG, an Imperial fleet, a small fantasy army, random figs for several armies (mostly HQs) and a bunch of reaper bones from the first kickstarter. I have painted maybe a fourth of all that.

This is not to mention the 2 other armies that I collected and then sold on ebay. I had to take the ebay app off of my phone so I would stop looking and coming up with new ideas for armies. I play daemons and CSM, sometimes traitor guard, dark angels, and a little blood angels.... I have a problem. :laugh:

I can't buy anything for a while because I just dropped $300 on a warhound titan w/ arms (plasma and mega-bolter) and I want to order another arm for it (turbo laser). If my girlfriend finds out I'm dead. Bahahahaha

Can I get shirt too? Please.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I've still got a lot of Imperial Guard vehicles to paint, most of my Night Lords remain primed, and I'm seriously considering picking up some Forgeworld Space Marines to start on my Carcharodons. Yep, I'm guilty too haha


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Incomplete Modelers International Local: 666

I have 40k Chaos, fantasy chaos warriors, Scavvies, and Warzone Dark Legion.

I love the evil guys. All of those armies are painted. But like you guys I still pick up new models here and there. So I always have a back log of projects . . . Those projects range from dark vengeance cultists to iron warriors made of FW and third party bits, to complete sculpt jobs.

But there's work, family, and grad school. So for now it's all pipe dreams.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah well you don't build a 32,000 point Chaos Space Marine Army and a 10,000 point Space Ork Army and not have a significant addiction to plastic crack.

Oh the Chaos Army is only 1/3rd built, eventually it will be 100,000 points


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The comradery in this thread reminded me first of a scene from _Henry V_, but then that sentiment was co-opted by a scene from _Tombstone_:

xJFUiar_cjs


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"I think he's wonderful....." :laugh:

Ace film.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Now that I'm getting divorced, I'm hoping to step up from the Incomplete Modelers Club to the Half Assed Finished Modelers Club:grin:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, add me to the IMC too, I've LOST more models than I've completed painting. I'm particularly bad with my Dark Eldar. I paint one model, think, "that scheme doesn't look as good as it did in my head", and then start the cycle all over again. So my Dark Eldar range from dark blue, to pink and turquoise. At some point I'll find a scheme I like, and then the Great Stripping will begin....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Now that I'm getting divorced, I'm hoping to step up from the Incomplete Modelers Club to the Half Assed Finished Modelers Club:grin:


Ditto.
I'm in the process of getting the paperwork in order.


Then the Great Unpainted Model Purge of 2014 shall begin properly! :good:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Ditto.
> I'm in the process of getting the paperwork in order.
> 
> 
> Then the Great Unpainted Model Purge of 2014 shall begin properly! :good:


Oooooo! We need a pub crawl to kick it off properly!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Oooooo! We need a pub crawl to kick it off properly!


A monopoly board crawl around London......


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> A monopoly board crawl around London......


Yes, yes, do it, do it!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be alright, as I don't drink anymore. Gave up on Xmas Eve! :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I'll be alright, as I don't drink anymore. Gave up on Xmas Eve! :laugh:


Tawa, your special, you reached out and touched a Wargamer brother's heart. I won't let you give up on drinking, I'll be there every step of the way looking for booze and hookers dressed like Daemonettes. You, me, and Tony Stark share a bond and its called alcoholismm
This will be awesome.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Tawa, your special


That's what my therapist tells me..... :crazy:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> That's what my therapist tells me..... :crazy:


Yours too? :shok:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Every day. :crazy:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Every day. :crazy:


Geez, we share more than one club jacket?:shok:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I do have a few incomplete armies ..... and a few completed ones.

Maybe we should all join my new facebook group?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/IntModInt/


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> Maybe we should all join my new facebook group?
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/IntModInt/




Just did


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

humakt said:


> I do have a few incomplete armies ..... and a few completed ones.
> 
> Maybe we should all join my new facebook group?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/IntModInt/


Hey, your mouth and ears aren't freakishly gargantuan after all!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

venomlust said:


> Hey, your mouth and ears aren't freakishly gargantuan after all!


That only happens in the mating season.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

humakt said:


> That only happens in the mating season.



:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha, joined.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I too am a addict. I was even inspired to make a list of what I have at hand. about 2/3rds Painted Still i could have purchased a motorcycle....

Fantasy- Dwarves-Empire Undead-Dogs of War-Orcs and Goblins-Chaos Warriors-Chaos Demons
40k-Space Marines-Eldar-Chaos-Imperial Guard-Sisters of Battle
BFG-Imperial Navy-Chaos-Dark Eldar
Epic Imperial Guard- Space Marines
Necromunda-Delaque-Spryer-Redemptionist
Warmaster Empire-Undead
Mordheim-Witch Hunters-Dwarves-orcs

Man I REALLY HAVE A PROBLEM........
Pass me a shirt please.......


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I have just decided to start a Blood Angels army. I'm not going to purchase anything, bit, I'm starting it none the less!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> That only happens in the mating season.


Don't worry.

I've got the BBQ dipping sauces on standby. :good:


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

My name is Tom and I'm an addict. Over the holiday I had a great idea that a CSM army would help me smash everyone I knew, 3+ saves, daemons, hellbrutes, you name it I wanted it...until I realized that I don't even have a good IG army and want to do one thing at a time. This lead to close to $500 worth of CSM being sold on eBay or, luckily, being sent back to GW (since my bs store won't take returns). This is leading to one hell of a mech army. Because I bought crap I didn't know what to do with (CSM) I now have a ton of crap I know what to do with but don't feel like painting. Since finding 40K once again in December I have compiled almost 3500 points of Catachan and now Steel Legion IG. Now I want some to start a Tau army like every one else at the store....:crazy:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, I bought the Blood Angels stuff to start the army... dammit.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I would be a model addict, but I can't afford to be.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I had payday! :yahoo:

Then I had a Stormwing Formation! :yahoo:

Then I realised I had to wait till more work comes along


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Just trade away stuff you haven't touched. Best way to control the addiction.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Just trade away stuff you haven't touched. Best way to control the addiction.


Control is for OCD narcissists.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Bought a few models I really wanted: metal Cadre Fireblade, LE Kroot Shaper, and the OOP part-metal Farsight. That is the last of my buying until I get the army I have based and painted...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all, I'm Bryan and I'm an addict.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I think it would be good to be in the habit of never fully assembling models before painting. For a start it's good for painting, but it also takes away from the enjoyment of the assembly process because you know it'll have to be fully painted before it can be put together entirely and you'll actually have a model in your hands rather than a bunch of pieces. Since doing that it has created more satisfaction when I finish painting a model and finally stick on the arms and get to see the finished product, and I'm less inclined to buy new things early because I know it'll be so long before I can even fully assemble the kit

It seems to work for me anyway


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I start off with legs on bases. Once they're done I add the torsos. Once they're done.......

You get the idea :good:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I start off with legs on bases. Once they're done I add the torsos. Once they're done.......
> 
> You get the idea :good:


Mine are still in the box, sealed, in mint condition so as to keep their collector's value... wait, that's my 1977 Star Wars figures. My 40k crap is open and in various states of assembly on the desk, floor, chair, cabinet, bed, dresser...:biggrin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Been debating a new Tau/SM scout army for a while, once i finish painting remaining stuff (which is quite extensive) 

Went to FLGS earlier to grab some paint and they had 10 assembled/primed Kroot in the second hand box for £2.50. At that price i had to buy them. I mean i _had to_......right?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Varakir said:


> Been debating a new Tau/SM scout army for a while, once i finish painting remaining stuff (which is quite extensive)
> 
> Went to FLGS earlier to grab some paint and they had 10 assembled/primed Kroot in the second hand box for £2.50. At that price i had to buy them. I mean i _had to_......right?


It would have been rude not to. If you hadn't bought them, they could've been bought by ANYONE :shok:

(speaking as a witness to 2 kids playing at forgeworld. With assembled, unpainted guard. They had an actual dead PILE. When they were finshed they put them all neatly away.*)

*Read:swept them all at once off the table into a pillowcase


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Gret79 said:


> (speaking as a witness to 2 kids playing at forgeworld. With assembled, unpainted guard. They had an actual dead PILE. When they were finshed they put them all neatly away.*)
> 
> *Read:swept them all at once off the table into a pillowcase


I heard about those new pillowcase Army cases, they're made by KR Multicase. Supposedly pretty roomy.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

You could even put a pillow in them :grin:


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Gret79 said:


> *Read:swept them all at once off the table into a pillowcase


Maybe they were going for an accurate representation of 40k warfare in all of its grim darkness? Body piles and somber mass graves.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> My 40k crap is open and in various states of assembly on the desk, floor, chair, cabinet, bed, dresser...:biggrin:


You as well....? :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Feeling the urge to buy more stuff but I know I shouldn't


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Feeling the urge to buy more stuff but I know I shouldn't


If you intend to stay in this club, you have to.:crazy:


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

It's a well known fact that if a gamer finishes all his/her painting and armies, then they die.
I have much white metal/resin/plastic unpainted and I intend to get more, much, much more!
Hahahaha, haha, hahahahahaha!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Spankinginred said:


> It's a well known fact that if a gamer finishes all his/her painting and armies, then they die.
> I have much white metal/resin/plastic unpainted and I intend to get more, much, much more!
> Hahahaha, haha, hahahahahaha!


Get the needle, this one has gone crazy from being in direct contact with plastic crack in its purest form.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Don't forget, the winner is the person who dies owning the most plastic crack :grin:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Don't forget, the winner is the person who dies owning the most plastic crack :grin:


Is the plastic crack painted or unpainted?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I went badly out of control a few years ago, combination of lots of converting I wanted to do on superheavies and then having to create an army to back them up. I bought at least 7 or 8 battleforces and various other stuff. I just had a sea of black primed models and it was bloody depressing. I sold my nids and spent the next few years wading through the paining. I am getting close to the end. I have around 60000pts of csm's, traitor guard, demons and dark mech in total. Including 4 painted titans and 6 other superheavies. I am down to 10 marines to paint and assemble, 12 demonettes, 6 seekers,3 bikers,5 oblits, 2 flyers and one remaining titan. Thing is I have a kickstarter coming later in the year so I need to get these finished. I have to admit that this total is far less depressing than a sea of 600 models all in black primer. I am trying to control my addiction. Actually Arma3 has helped a lot.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> If you intend to stay in this club, you have to.:crazy:


I bought Lego today..... :crazy:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I bought Lego today..... :crazy:


Me too, Lord of the Rings pirate ship. :crazy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I got the garbage truck last week for £8, should be £20.



Today I bought the cement mixer truck for £9, and a petrol tanker for £10. Both should be £18-£20 :good:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm kiro, I haven't bought a model in months, and I can't think of anything I want...
I went to a psychiatrist the other day, she said I'm beyond hope...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I'm kiro, I haven't bought a model in months, and I can't think of anything I want...
> I went to a psychiatrist the other day, she said I'm beyond hope...


Just last week I could have said the same thing... But nope, I went and bought terminators.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm sure one day I'll realise the coolness of a flier, and buy a razorshark or a stormraven, or some more jumpers to have a 100% jumper force... That'll be fun 
Perhaps get a nipple wing...
Oh... God...it's happening!uke:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I made a list in Excel, with the unit names, and behind it I check if they are
1)primed 
2)based 
3)painted

I am not allowing myself to buy anthing at all untill the very last unit on the list is painted


YAY lists


----------

